# Need help identifying this DYNO Compe



## LIFE OF SCHWINN (May 10, 2015)

I can't find a serial number or pictures of it anywhere?

Does anyone know what year this is?  It has cheesegrater sprocket.

It's pretty rough.  Not sure what I want to do with it yet?

Thanks,
jd


----------



## LIFE OF SCHWINN (May 11, 2015)

I know it's gotta be between 87 and 89...  I don't think they had these forks from the 90s on?

I've never seen these stickers, however.  Any ideas?
jd


----------



## jayrev67 (May 15, 2015)

*ID- 1989 Dyno Compe*



LIFE OF SCHWINN said:


> I can't find a serial number or pictures of it anywhere?
> 
> Does anyone know what year this is?  It has cheesegrater sprocket.
> 
> ...





JD,

Based on the stickers, if they are OG, it is a 1989 Dyno Comp
http://bmxmuseum.com/bikes/dyno/7007

Peace,

Jay


----------



## LIFE OF SCHWINN (May 16, 2015)

Thanks Jay,
I looked for serial number when I should have looked at sticker that started with 89.
Then, I looked up 89 catalog and there it was.
The wheels I have for it are earlier OGK Performers (not a match), so I'm not sure what I'm going to do with it?
jd


----------

